# So what DOES happen to rejected packages...



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

From what I gather on this forum, a package rejected for being unsafe to leave or no access or whatever is attempted three times in that day.
I got one delivered to me at about 4:45PM, meaning almost certainly it was a retry (I wasn't home earlier for a while) -- I live in a condo complex so I could see people thinking my place was unsafe (though I do have a porch and a nearby stairs to hide things at) or even unable to get in the gate...
But it had me thinking. If it DID get rejected all three times, what would happen? Would they try again tommorow? Would it get sent by USPS? Would it be returned to Amazon? I would be absolutely pissed at the last option, and I'm sure most others would be too.
It'd be nice to know, at least, what becomes of those returns.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A 4:45 delivery does not necessarily a flex driver brought you your package. I have gotten ones from UPS that late. 

That said when Amazon is unable to get you a package on time, I believe they just do an attended delivery thru another contractor. Once an attended delivery fails a third time they usually require you to contact them to get your stuff.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> A 4:45 delivery does not necessarily a flex driver brought you your package. I have gotten ones from UPS that late.
> 
> That said when Amazon is unable to get you a package on time, I believe they just do an attended delivery thru another contractor. Once an attended delivery fails a third time they usually require you to contact them to get your stuff.


No, it was a flex, the label made it obvious. And it was a normal drop and go, not 'attended', but again because I'm in a condo complex the first driver either couldn't get in or decided it was 'unsafe' to leave.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

If you are that worried about it go get a mailbox at the ups store.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

If you live in a gated community, it would be helpful if you left the gate code so we are able to get in and if there is a code to get in the building that one too. That is why I do not like delivering to places like that because most of the time, the customers do not leave the information to get in.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Actually my place has no gate code. Yeah I'm not entirely sure why.

And remember I do this too -- I know all about the issues with gate codes and unsafe apartments, etc. I hate em too. If I didn't live here, I'd hate to have to deliver here (hell, I probably would anyway since as with most complexes, the numbering doesn't make much sense)
Which is why I asked in the first place -- KNOWING that they just send them back out with another driver, but only try three times.
I actually don't order too much from Amazon directly, so it wouldn't affect me too much, but it does seem very strange that they might not even be able to get what you ordered to you because of this whole thing in the first place.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been told by the warehouse that after the 3rd delivery attempt, it gets returned.

Basically, it was for a business that obviously wouldn't be open during one of the 6p-8p "reattempt" delivery blocks. I pointed out that it was a business address and would not be open, and the warehouse guy said "well try anyway, we have to try three times before we can send it back!"

Again enforcing my belief that the warehouse guys don't really care about getting packages delivered, they only care about getting them out of the warehouse 

g


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

gaj said:


> Again enforcing my belief that the warehouse guys don't really care about getting
> packages delivered, they only care about getting them out of the warehouse
> 
> g


gaj, I'm afraid they feel the same way about the drivers too....

Whse: "...get that #$%*# outta this warehouse !!"
Flex Dude: "...we're loading it up now."
Whse: " ...i'm not taking about the boxes, moron !"
Flex Dude: "..why are you so mean to us ?"
Whse: " because you remind me of my illegitimate children,
always whining and complaining... and asking for money."
Flex Dude: " I don't like you anymore."


----------

